# Red/gumwall & a blue/gum 26 x 2.125 Carlisle studded Knobby



## mrg (Sep 28, 2020)

looking for a red/gumwall & blue/gumwall Carlisle Knobby  ( 26 x 2.125 ) or pair, I have a pair of red but one is alot better than the other.


----------



## Tom Hand (Feb 1, 2021)

I have a black Uniroyal "Nobby" if you had another to go with it...


----------



## looneymatthew (Apr 25, 2021)

i got a nice blue one


----------



## mrg (May 30, 2021)

TTT


----------

